# Chil(l)bro



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Good Morning!

I recieved the Chilbro-Milbro last monday. I always wondered why it's called ChilLbro and not Chilbro. In China is no l and in Milbro is only 1.-Pete said he will change that. 
The Chilbro is heavy (you can throw it as well!) and well polished, but these are the only good things to say about that frame.
The holes for the tubes are sharp, they will cut the tubes and are not well drilled, too.









The thump-rest is crumpled.

















The Chilbro has longer forks that the genuine Milbro, that leads to a top-heavy frame. It does'nt feels good while shooting and/or holding.









My conclusion:

The Idea "Chilbro-Milbro" is a good one but the conversion is not good at all. I hope you (Hogan's) will change all these flaw's!

Have a good one
Friedrich


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good honest opinion







I'm looking forward to shooting it


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I recieved the Chilbro-Milbro last monday. I always wondered why it's called ChilLbro and not Chilbro. In China is no l and in Milbro is only 1.-Pete said he will change that.
> The Chilbro is heavy (you can throw it as well!) and well polished, but these are the only good things to say about that frame.
> ...


Hi thanks for your honest comments i will take note of what you have said but we will wate to see the overall remarks as with all prototype slingshots some people will like it some will not we will just have to
wate and see on to the next one in line thanks Pete


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Honest Buyer + Honest Seller = Quality products


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Did not feel good while holding or shooting?? 
can you be more specific?
How were you holding it?
Do you shoot the milbro shown with your thumb in the rest, did you when you shot the Chillbro ( I actually like the spelling, Chill as in Cool)?
What is your normal style of shooting and slingshot, and did you shoot the Chillbro in the same way?
How did it actually shoot?
Was it accurate? did you have fork hits etc.? 
What ammo did you use?
How long did you shoot it?
Do you feel that if it was made of Aluminum it would be less top heavy? 
Were most of your issues cosmetic or functional?

Sorry for the questions but I want to be clear on the pros and cons..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think the honest review is good and you're obviously a Milbro enthusiast, so how does it shoot?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> Did not feel good while holding or shooting??
> can you be more specific?
> How were you holding it?
> Do you shoot the milbro shown with your thumb in the rest, did you when you shot the Chillbro ( I actually like the spelling, Chill as in Cool)?
> ...


Those are all good points Harp, and you have perfect reason to question. To me it looks like a negative review with little backing behind it. I mean, c'mon now he is complaining about the extra "L" in the name, instead of taking the time to address and thoroughly review the product itself. There isn't enough information and for what its worth, it seems Pete had no prior knowledge about this negative review. Honestly, it isn't good to sugar coat ever, honesty is the best policy, but when a good man is trying to make a living and help us all out here the least you could do is do your best to bring out the good things. Then point out what you found undesirable.

* Honestly, to all you looking to invest in a Chillbro in the future, do not discount it on account on one bad review, let it make its rounds first, there are 8 people left to go and we are split 50-50 for positives and negatives with 2 down. Please, let the review circle run its course then make your judgments, and Pete we'll see if this is reoccurring trend, but there is no reason to make massive changes if the final verdict is 90% positive. *

Just my 2 cents on this...

All the best 
- John


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

not every one tests cattys for a living guys. not every one is wonderfully articulate... each review is the opinion of an individual and we, gentlemen and ladies are all different. i still cant wait to test it.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey that's fine, I just would like a little more info, that's all. When it's said there are only two things good about something "The Chilbro is heavy (you can throw it as well!) and well polished" it needs to back it up with some facts... oppinions for the most part don't make a good review unless you back them up with some solid information, that is one of the reasons I didn't ask to be one of the people to review it, because I didn't feel I could give a detailed enough reveiw to be of help to either Pete or to people who might be interested in it..


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I am also looking forward to trying it out when it hits the USA. I'll try to get the NY LI crew together and a bunch of us can shake it out. How about it? Flatband, Peresh, Cvarcher, Darb you guy's in? If we can't, I'll give it my best.
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Hey that's fine, I just would like a little more info, that's all. When it's said there are only two things good about something "The Chilbro is heavy (you can throw it as well!) and well polished" it needs to back it up with some facts... oppinions for the most part don't make a good review unless you back them up with some solid information, that is one of the reasons I didn't ask to be one of the people to review it, because I didn't feel I could give a detailed enough reveiw to be of help to either Pete or to people who might be interested in it..


fair comment. I'm actually nervous about my review now .... thanks for that lol


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Honest Buyer + Honest Seller = Quality products


Our libel laws in the UK have gone to such an extreme that even American publishers are scared of them!









I believe that we should be allowed to say whatever we want (in reality this is actually restricted by not only our own government, but also by the sanctions of the EU.) However I also believe that it is important that critics substantiate their claims (negative and positive and that there is an onus on anyone reading a review to attribute to it the amount of credibility that they think it deserves.

Frodo isn't in competition with the manufacturer of the product he reviewed in this thread. So he doesn't stand to benefit from portraying said product in a bad light - quite to the contrary. I think he has been honest and for that I commend him.







Especially when you consider that English isn't his native language...


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> Did not feel good while holding or shooting??
> can you be more specific?
> How were you holding it?
> Do you shoot the milbro shown with your thumb in the rest, did you when you shot the Chillbro ( I actually like the spelling, Chill as in Cool)?
> ...


Sorry, i will be more specific:

I tried it in hammer, thumpsupported and fingersupported grip. If you grip the forks very high, the top-heavy fork is'nt that problem but if 
you use thumpsupported or hammergrip it feels wrong and somehow uncontrollable.
I don't know if that will change if you cast the "chilbro" in aluminium. Maybe.

I used lead, marbles and steel. They flew in the right direction!

Both sets of tubes have nicks on the forkside (where they are in the holes). I don't know how much John-boy shot but a slingshot wich eat's your elastic is'nt good at all.

Friedrich


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> > Did not feel good while holding or shooting??
> > can you be more specific?
> > How were you holding it?
> > Do you shoot the milbro shown with your thumb in the rest, did you when you shot the Chillbro ( I actually like the spelling, Chill as in Cool)?
> ...


What i did is the best thing i could do for pete. He want's to sell good quality products and that's why i helped him to point out the flaws in his chilbro.
I know that you can do it much better but that's my way of doing it.

I would never invent any flaws just to harm pete.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Who's next?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you...I wasn't tearing down you review I simply wanted some specifics.
I'm looking forward to what the other shooters have to say..


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Honest Buyer + Honest Seller = Quality products


That's exactly what I was trying to say - it's entirely true!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I still need the adress from the next fella!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I still need the adress from the next fella!


Hi the next one after you was Yeeharr If you have a problem pm me thanks


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

received the Chillbro today







immediately whipped it out the jiffy bag. It looks and feels fantastic. I keep picking it up, just to feel it







I like the weight a lot, its heavier than the cougar by a noticeable amount. I have no doubt it will be around longer than any owner. the thumb up position really didnt work for me, the pull weight was to much for that position. The finger and thumb position felt great though, the smooth and shininess of it combined with the small size feels wonderfully relaxed to hold.
However..... on the third shot with 9.5mm steel one of the ballbarings came out of the tube after firing and bounced around the flat at some speed, sending me diving for cover behind the couch







. so i found tha bearing and refitted the tube, pulled it out once or twice down low (thank you Joerg) seen him recommend doing that somewhere. Raised it up to fire a shot, and a different tube came off the ball and hit me in the mouth...... STOP LAUGHING !!!!







, so i now have a slightly fat lip, nowt serious but it could have been my eye. I'm going to pm Pete to see what he wants to do from here as the tubes are slipping of the balls, not the tubes coming out of the frame. iv tested this by pulling the tube just behind the fork, it is slipping off the ball and its dangerous. Rob


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry that happened to you, that has always been one of my concerns with that type of attachments so I was thinking of ways to secure it since I really want a Chillbro if they hit the market. You could leave a little more tube past the ball and tie the end of the tube, it's possible the bearing is slightly to small for the inside dia. of the tubing a larger bearing might help. you could also put a small piece of tubing (if you have any) over the tube after the ball has been inserted to help lock it in. I even thought that electrical tape (the stretchy kind) wrapped tightly around the ball and tube might do the trick.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I've made a few slingshots with balled tubes, and always tie the tubes in front of the balls to prevent them slipping out.



NoSugarRob said:


> received the Chillbro today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Rob, sorry for your's misadventure (just the same I experinced, read here My lreview) and before sending the Chilbro to You I did changed the inner balls with some sligtly more bigger. Unfortunately this was not enaught


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Rob sorry you got a fat lip







think we need to go for lope tubes? the two set,s of tube i sent out with the slingshot were sold to me by one of the top chinease slingshot company? dont look good so far .can any one recomend a real good make of this style tube? or is this a problem with this style tube your help would be grate thanks and so sorry rob can you hold on to the catapult till i get the tubes sorted?


NoSugarRob said:


> received the Chillbro today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

for sure i'll keep hold of it. I really want to shoot this.. thanks for the other suggestions guys, i might tieing the tubes.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I can tell you exactly how to solve the problem.
Instead of inserting ball bearings, instead insert conical, bullet shaped keepers. You can carve them from a little wooden rod or cut and grind from steel rod... easy.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I know this is inappropriate, Rob, but I wish you'd have made a video of that.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Right on DH, I'd pay to see that. LOL.
philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yes, yes.. thank you gents







I would reply with a vid showing the hand gestures im making at the screen right now..... but i cant..... you see my digital camera has been at the bottom of a local canal for some time now







........................ i'v got feeling ya know !!!


----------

